# JBR Living



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

Hi all,

We'll be moving to Dubai soon and may live in JBR...we need a 4 bedroom apartment and we have a 7 yr old daughter...as I will not be driving, I am wondering which is the best/convenient apartment in JBR especially the one with the supermarket and a gym. By the way heard that some apartments in JBR has a gym like Shams???? Please advice and correct us if any of the above is wrong. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I would suggest either Rimal or Bahar ... since it is where the cafe / restaurant block ... Bahar has an Al Maya Supermarket .. both are connected via an overpass ... 

Havent heard of a gym within the complex though ... but there's a gym nextdoor to Bahar ...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I lived in Bahar for a couple of months and there was no gym. Didn't know of any four bedroom places. We had three bedrooms, and a small maid/nanny's room that was mainly used for storage. But all of the restaurants and supermarket are there.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Sadaf has an al Maya supermarket but no gym. However it has 4 pools and one is open till 10 pm (or is that normal?)


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

have sent you a pm xx


----------

